# Recommendations on a dec.. (you know the less lively ones) won't say deca....



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

okkkee dokkee.

Had some good beans from Round Hill Roastery, loved their Wondo! Some nice ones from Nude and just ordered two new bags from Rave Coffee which will hopefully arrive tomorrow/Sat...fingers crossed the Wondo is low! Also have tried a few decaf, decaf well yep as I like a later cappuccino and basically I won't sleep if I stick caffine in me late I am enough a night owl anyway.

All caffinated beans are being used for espresso at the moment its the new machine thing see and currently really digging the fruity ones.

Now I am happy to try and try beans in general its all a bit new at the moment and there are loads and plenty a roasterys to chose from I am loving it, but the decaf ones well they are a little more sparse when I'm hunting. They don't seem as full or flavoursome generally (when used in espresso compared to my caffinated beans, might just be in my head though) but logic tells me this is the process they have to go through to become decaffinated be that water or CO2 etc from the little I have read on the decaf processing.

So heres the question to narrow some good decaf ones down for me to make my late night cappuccino even more a delight and still let me get to bed before 2-3 in the morning.......any r3ecommendations welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Artisan roast and Rave both do a nice spring water decaf. I'll only look at swiss/spring water or co2 method of decaf.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Chockymonster said:


> Artisan roast and Rave both do a nice spring water decaf. I'll only look at swiss/spring water or co2 method of decaf.


Bugger just ordered from Rave yesterday next time on them so will look to Artisan first, thanks Chocky!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

We run Eddie's (Round Hill) and Square Mile decaf. Both taste good.

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jjprestidge said:


> We run Eddie's (Round Hill) and Square Mile decaf. Both taste good.
> 
> JP


Hey JP. Sent you a PM via Facebook a while back, before I was on here........ have been trying to get to your place for a bit now just can't get to you when your open weekdays (though I drive past and look every day!!) and not been near Bath on the weekend since but will be in to see you the first Sat I am!!

Had the Round Hill its nice but not the Square Mile yet so put a bag of that on my list along with a tasty caffeine laced treat served by your good self when I do. Looking forward to my visit.


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Bugger just ordered from Rave yesterday next time on them so will look to Artisan first, thanks Chocky!


If you can get better decaf than from CoffeeReal I will be amazed. Excellent choice and amazing quality of bean and roast.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

andshill7 said:


> If you can get better decaf than from CoffeeReal I will be amazed. Excellent choice and amazing quality of bean and roast.


I've had theirs too in the past - excellent stuff


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

CoffeeReal x 2 votes. It's on the list.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Just ordered these two from Coffee Real

Salvation Co2 Decaf Espresso

Guatemala Finca Ceylan Co2 Decaf (Lot No:936)

That will be a variety of five in the house 3 x decaf (though ones nearly gone) and 2 x caffeine.

Still buying 250g bags at the moment as there's just to many to try for me to be getting Kilo bags as of yet and so many a roastery with me being new to the 'real' thing.......

Artisan and Square Mile on the list next for my evening treats.


----------

